# alarm



## Baden87 (Feb 21, 2010)

hi
I'm looking at an auto trail 634 2008 vintage did these not come with an alarm as standard
Thanks


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am a little alarmed that you call 2008 Vintage.:wink2::wink2: however I would imagine that Autotrail would be like all the other makes of that era, only have an immobiliser as standard, an alarm would have been an extra.

cabby


----------

